# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  Poll: Are you making $$$ from shrimp rearing?

## [email protected]

I know most of you are rearing shrimps as a hobby. I do too. But, when the population of the shrimps is too much, you have to offload, right?

So far, do you recover your initial setup cost, and start making money from those shrimps sale? Can we have a poll?

----------


## Samuel Lee

Haha, good question sis. I am in the red can't even sell a single piece yet cos haven't have a good population for the good grades. Have you recover?

----------


## planted86

actually even if they are making money, i don't think they will put the poll as yes... most probably they will just don't participate in the poll or put it under red...

----------


## footballe

i have always wanted to make or recover some money in this hobby as i have spend a lot in this hobby, just can't get enough stuff. Also i feel this hobby seems to be endless. Once in a while something fresh will pop up.

haven't really touch shrimp yet, but if one day i were to be successful in breeding them, will surely sell them. But i don't think i will ever make a profit in this hobby.

----------


## [email protected]

> actually even if they are making money, i don't think they will put the poll as yes... most probably they will just don't participate in the poll or put it under red...


But why? Voting is anonymous as I have set not to show voters name.

----------


## [email protected]

> Haha, good question sis. I am in the red can't even sell a single piece yet cos haven't have a good population for the good grades. Have you recover?


Yes, I just managed to recover my cost this month and making some profit. Maybe because my cost is low. A lot of items including shrimps were given to me.  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## acit

Still in the red.
Never intended to make money in the beginning.
Sold off mainly A grades CRS.
These are the easiest to sell.

Cheers
Acit

----------


## Navanod

IMHO, only sulawesi shrimps will provide enough margins to make it worth the time, effort and cost of selling

----------


## Shadow

I think we should not even think about making $$$ out of hobby. If you do, why not become breeder instead  :Grin: . just an opinion  :Razz:

----------


## [email protected]

> I think we should not even think about making $$$ out of hobby. If you do, why not become breeder instead . just an opinion


As I mentioned in my 1st post. Most of us didn't go in with the intention to make $$$.  :Smile:  Like my case, it just happened that I have a lot of shrimps, so instead of letting them die due to over-crowding, we sell. So, it is accidental.

No, I am not a breeder...I have a nice tank, and the CRS are productive, that's all.  :Laughing:

----------


## mordrake

i'll be happy just to see my CRS breeding  :Very Happy: 
i agree with sparky, selling instead of culling is just a positive "side-effect" from successfully fishkeeping... this case, shrimp keeping  :Smile:

----------


## planted86

> But why? Voting is anonymous as I have set not to show voters name.


because if it is so easy to breed and sell to make money, many people will start doing it and screw up the market price... and their profit will drop... 


anyway... its my opinion...

----------


## Aria

> I think we should not even think about making $$$ out of hobby. If you do, why not become breeder instead . just an opinion


I think being a breeder is one of the funnest job in the world. Although I'm not one it is the process of selective breeding that really fascinates me - probably due to some farmer gene that I possess  :Grin: 

Even though my ultimate goal may be creating a beautiful shrimp(s) and money is secondary, the fact that I could sell lifestock that I produce along the way is strangely rewarding and that I'm quite ok about  :Smile: 

Also just an opinion  :Razz:

----------


## [email protected]

> because if it is so easy to breed and sell to make money, many people will start doing it and screw up the market price... and their profit will drop... 
> 
> 
> anyway... its my opinion...


Interesting theory or thought. But "easy to breed", I think may be true for some. But for most of us, a lot of our initial shrimps went to shrimp heaven  :Crying: , and only those who were patient and persevered finally see "light at the end of the tunnel" whereby their shrimps survived, and then breed. It is a long process.  :Opps: .

Well, good to hear from the different opinions.  :Smile:

----------


## MartialTheory

Everytime I make back my money, I see a new shrimp species that I like. I think I will never get back my money ever.

----------


## jetset

I have a problem in which I startup another tank when the population increases. Have not sold anything thus far.

----------


## [email protected]

Haha...this is funny...now I know why some of you are in the red. hehe  :Laughing:

----------


## EvolutionZ

i know of people who keep a tank full of mosuras.. initially was making money from breeding and selling. but due to a power failure. he end up losing alot cause all the mosura died. so i guess this type of things also got big risk.. need to take good care of tank and should not treat CRS as money making machine.

my 0.2cents.

----------


## jetset

> i know of people who keep a tank full of mosuras.. initially was making money from breeding and selling. but due to a power failure. he end up losing alot cause all the mosura died. so i guess this type of things also got big risk.. need to take good care of tank and should not treat CRS as money making machine.
> 
> my 0.2cents.


That is where they should hedge the risks by splitting them up to more tanks. But power failure can't be helped... even split also no use unless he gets a UPS.

By the way, how often do power failures occur in Singapore? Think can be counted in one hand for occurences over the past 10 years.

----------


## trevally

You can make money from shrimps if you are into cherry shrimps. They are easy to take care and breed like rabbits. Can't make much but you won't see red as investment and risks are low.

To make money from CRS, you must have sufficient knowledage in keeping crs and willing to fork out quite an amount for the initial investment. Its a high risk investment but profits can be quite substantial.

----------


## Samuel Lee

I think for most of us, is the challenge of keeping CRS and breedinf them and see it grow that keep us going and making extra dollar out of it is a bonus. I have lost countless of blue notes due to careless during water change and some stupid things I did, I persist and hope that I can success in multiplying them.

----------


## Aria

> You can make money from shrimps if you are into cherry shrimps. They are easy to take care and breed like rabbits. Can't make much but you won't see red as investment and risks are low.
> 
> To make money from CRS, you must have sufficient knowledage in keeping crs and willing to fork out quite an amount for the initial investment. Its a high risk investment but profits can be quite substantial.


Haha its like restaurant owner vs hawker centre stall owner. Each has pros and cons  :Grin:

----------


## Xianghao

haha i think i sell shrimps and plants occasionally more for the sake of off-setting the costs of the hobby than to profit..

----------


## contain

May I ask where do you all sell your shrimps to?

----------


## [email protected]

In the market place in this forum

----------


## Numbskull

most ppl keep shrimps as a hobby and seldom will they earn much profits from it.

----------


## Crazy4Shrimps

Keeping 2 tanks of shrimps. One tank with chiller for CRS and the other with basic setup for RCS.

Only been able to earn enough from selling RCS to cover electric bills. Never enough to cover my setup cost of buying the soil, shrimps, chiller and cannister filter.... sighhh..... 

But recently doing not too bad from selling my anetome helenas but still haven't cover setup.... Spent too much on initial cost already....  :Knockout:

----------


## inque

today went down to LFS to get mine setup items for mine new CRS tank
Burn a big hole in mine pocket. Plus i still have not get a PH pen and 
the Ammonia , nitrate and N nitrite kits  :Knockout:  

for mi i think same as Samuel Lee mention as long as mine CRS breed
i'm quite happy.  :Jump for joy:

----------


## Jimmy

damn! i'm giving my CRS free to my friends! hahaha

----------


## lEddyl

somehow i think i'm saving money.. 
shrimps are great live food.

----------


## MrSpock

but where do you guys sell your shrimps? here in this forum? are there that many buyers for shrimps?

----------


## [email protected]

yes, most of us post in the market place in this forum. you'll have buyers if your offer is a good deal.

----------


## felix_fx2

> damn! i'm giving my CRS free to my friends! hahaha


i'd expect the "kick" from breeding a good batch of shrimps is rated much higher then giving them or selling them  :Grin: 

But then, i wanna be your friend  :Laughing:

----------


## Fishorange

I will keep it as a hobby, rather than a profit making business  :Grin:

----------


## Gucci

More for a hobby for me ,not an investment or making money out of it unless i really have excess

----------


## bluebubbles

It is healthy to sell shrimps to recover the cost or made slight profit. So that such hobby will eventually be less costly than it seems because the shrimps have rewarded its owner for keeping them happy in the tank. Win-Win situation for hobbyist and shrimps. People who sell shrimps are also keeping the price low & economical for newbies who wanted to start a shrimp tank but find LFS a little expensive. 

I am planning to sell a small bags of my snowball shrimplets and use the money to upgrade to slightly bigger tank (1.5 feet) so that the mother snowballs feels more comfortable in bigger tank to produce even more babies and I can also enjoy the deeper poison of having a bigger tank.

In this kind of economy, can make money make lah. It is not illegal and nothing to be ashamed about :Laughing:

----------


## hoverfish

ai yah , when you start rearing shrimp, u will not look back. It is indeed a stress relieve hobby, just by looking at these lovely creature, all your work problem goes away. Money is important, but nothing more important than a healthy state of mind. 

C'mon show more of your setup !!! i love this forum  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Wahlin

Haha, you can call that a hobby if you off load your excess for free. But if you start to sell, buyer may complain on your stuffs if it is not up to his/her standard no doubt you are very confident that yours are quality stuffs. Standards of individual are difference. It is a hobby, why should we endup with unhappiness. For me, I prefer to give it for free unless I need to do door step delivery.

----------


## bluebubbles

> . For me, I prefer to give it for free unless I need to do door step delivery.


Try to remember me if you have any free shrimps. I am not choosy, any CRS grading are welcome and the more the merrier. :Grin:

----------


## ouuuigh

i rear shrimp for the fun even thou i am losing money

----------

